

Placeholder Image Service with Curated CC-licensed Images from Flickr - kevinwuhoo
http://p-hold.com/

======
cimbal
Unfortunately it doesn't support https-links yet and always shows a random
image. But the filters are very nice. Check out
[http://lorempixel.com](http://lorempixel.com) though the variety is a bit
limited.

------
JacobAldridge
Interesting CC pics from Flickr will certainly save me from adding more cat
pictures to the web - [http://placekitten.com/](http://placekitten.com/)

------
omervk
Cute service, but if the name's not a joke, then it's pretty unfortunate :)

------
mattl
Curious how this handles attribution.

~~~
tantalor
Looks like each image is tagged in the corner with a URL that links to the
author.

